# optimal PH level?



## B192734

I was just wondering if there was an optimal PH level for plants. My tank right now is hanging around 7.2-7.6. Is this going to be too high for the plants and fish, or should that be close enough that they'll adjust properly? Thanks.


----------



## StaleyDaBear

More parameters are need when considering your PH. Could be ok, if your kh and gh aren't too awful high. Have you tested for carbonate or general hardness? If not, this is what I would suggest.


----------



## B192734

I have not tested them, but I will. The water reports here are for soft water though, so I don't expect it to show being hard at all.


----------



## OverStocked

The optimal pH parameter is STABILITY. Just about any pH between 6 and 8.5 will be fine as long as it is stable. Trying to mess with pH is harder on fish than anything else. Messing with KH and GH is a great way to kill your fish(unless you need a boost in GH).


----------



## Hoppy

Unless there is something really bad about your tap water, the best pH is what your tank will stabilize at when you use tap water, with no adjustments to its parameters. If you buy your fish locally the LFS almost certainly uses tap water in its tanks so the fish should be acclimated to that water. Most aquatic plants can do well in a variety of water conditions, but there are a few where the plants prefer some specific conditions. Unless you really, really want to grow those plants, you can usually find others that are just as nice in your aquarium with your water. Our plant possibilities today are almost belief.


----------



## Diana

GH and KH are more important than pH. Plants will handle a very wide range of these, as long as they are not 0 ppm. Plants do need the minerals that are tested when you test for GH and KH. I would make sure these 2 tests are 3 degrees or higher, and let the pH do whatever it wants as long as it is stable, or varies within a narrow enough range not to cause problems. For example, the daily pH swings that happen as the plants use up the CO2 is easily handled by fish and plants. This is because the mineral level is staying the same.


----------



## BayazGouramiz

What about PH of 4? My tank is a month and a half old, and its seems to only do well when I have the co2 cranked up until my drop checker is almost yellow. That being said my ph is still around 5 even with like 2bps co2.

So is this an issue? I have been using baking soda to try and get it up some, because my KH is 0-1 often times. It comes out of the freaking tap at 0.... same with GH. So I got my KH up to 4 right now, just put in like 3 tbs of baking soda. MY Gh was only 2 so I dosed it again. Now its prolly like 4 or something. (I'm done testing for now)

So I'm new to the hobby and my tank is doing okay, starting to grow, but I can tell something isnt right. The plants kind of look less than optimal. I'm dosing nicolg EI ferts, I have ADA Aqua Soil Malaysia, and some Pacific Madrone driftwood. I'm sure these too are helping to lower my ph. Okay so all this being said, what to do you think I should do.

Can I have fish at 4-5ph? 
Is there a better way than Baking soda to raise the kh and ph?
Whats the optimal amount of GH and KH?
and anything else you think i should know.

My cycle is almost complete I have 0ppm ammonia, and 5ppm nitrite, and 40 ppm nitrates(prolly the EI's)


----------



## keymastr

What are you using to raise GH? Also you will get better help if you start a new thread rather than post at the end of a thread from 5 years ago. If you look around online you should be able to find a water report from your cities municipal water department and those numbers could help a bunch.

I have never seen tap water with a GH or KH of 0 ppm. That is what RO water reads, or distilled water.


----------



## BayazGouramiz

keymastr said:


> What are you using to raise GH? Also you will get better help if you start a new thread rather than post at the end of a thread from 5 years ago. If you look around online you should be able to find a water report from your cities municipal water department and those numbers could help a bunch.
> 
> I have never seen tap water with a GH or KH of 0 ppm. That is what RO water reads, or distilled water.


K i will do lol i didnt see how old this thread was. Where does it say the date, I was looking for it on posts too. I wish the posts had dates, but I cant find them.

Bump:


keymastr said:


> What are you using to raise GH? Also you will get better help if you start a new thread rather than post at the end of a thread from 5 years ago. If you look around online you should be able to find a water report from your cities municipal water department and those numbers could help a bunch.
> 
> I have never seen tap water with a GH or KH of 0 ppm. That is what RO water reads, or distilled water.


K i will do lol i didnt see how old this thread was. Where does it say the date, I was looking for it on posts too. I wish the posts had dates, but I cant find them.


----------



## BBradbury

*Opyimum pH*



B192734 said:


> I was just wondering if there was an optimal PH level for plants. My tank right now is hanging around 7.2-7.6. Is this going to be too high for the plants and fish, or should that be close enough that they'll adjust properly? Thanks.


Hello B1...

Plants prefer water with a low pH, more acidic. Fish are the opposite. They like a higher, basic pH. Both will adapt to most public water supplies, they've been doing this for decades, since the water keeping hobby started. The best thing you can do is don't fret over the chemistry of your tap water, this isn't necessary for a healthy tank.

What you should do is keep the water free of dissolved wastes by removing and replacing at least half the tank water weekly. This will maintain good water conditions for both fish and plants.

Pretty simple, it's all about the water.

B


----------



## Doogy262

BayazGouramiz said:


> K i will do lol i didnt see how old this thread was. Where does it say the date, I was looking for it on posts too. I wish the posts had dates, but I cant find them.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> K i will do lol i didnt see how old this thread was. Where does it say the date, I was looking for it on posts too. I wish the posts had dates, but I cant find them.


Hi B,the time and date is right above the name of the poster...


----------



## BayazGouramiz

Doogy262 said:


> Hi B,the time and date is right above the name of the poster...


 oh wow...:iamwithst and thank you for the response's.


----------

